# Healthy Loaded Baked Potato Salad



## hooligan8403

Ok with my wifes diet Im always looking for ways to make dishes healthier. She is turning 28 next week and having a little kickback to celebrate with some of the girls from her work and Im on kitchen duty. So the menu is pretty healthy but was lacking in sides so I wanted to find a recipe for something a bit different but at the same time something that fit the backyard grill out atmosphere we were going with. So I took to the internet and found different Ideas for loaded baked potato salad. Decided to doctor it up some and it turned out great so I thought Id share.

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]*Loaded Baked Potato Salad*[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]*Makes family size portion*[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]*8-9 Large Red Potatoes*[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*1 cup Plain Greek Yogurt*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*1 cup Low Fat Sour Cream*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*1 16oz block of Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*2 tablespoons Scallions/Chives*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*6 Garlic Cloves minced*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*1/4 cup EVOO (if needed to cook the potatoes)*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*8 Strips Turkey Bacon*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*Salt and Pepper to taste*_[/font]

[font=Benguiat Bk BT, serif]_*Cube red potatoes. Cook them however you wish until they are tender. Let potatoes cool off. When cool mix in remaining ingredients. Let flavors combine for an hour in fridge then serve*_[/font]

Now I smoked the potatoes to add a bit more flavor to them and it turned out great.


----------



## pops6927

Sounds great,  in addition to the scallions... add some more onions!  The health benefits of onions are tremendous!  Check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116766/nutrition-and-cooking-tips/40#post_826617


----------



## hooligan8403

I love onions and so does the wife and Im probably going to add it to the next batch. This was kind of a test run for the main event since Im very picky on whats in my potato salad and wont eat most of them out there. I had tried to find the recipe for The Shed's potato salad but I found out they supposedly dont make it themselves so they dont even have it. Its similar to this one so I was quite happy with it.


----------



## Dutch

Hooligan-how  many folks does this recipe feed? Going to a family reunion this weekend and and I'm looking for something different to take besides my Wicked Baked Beans.


----------



## brdprey

((frantically searching)) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  what no smoked meat? no real bacon? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  guess i can upgrade this.

otherwise looks yummy.


----------



## hooligan8403

Dutch said:


> Hooligan-how many folks does this recipe feed? Going to a family reunion this weekend and and I'm looking for something different to take besides my Wicked Baked Beans.


This recipe would feed probably around 8 or 9 people if you control the portions. I made half this for my wife and I and we got about three meals out of it and one late night snack. Im making a full batch tonight so I can give you a weight of how much it made then.


brdprey said:


> ((frantically searching))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what no smoked meat? no real bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i can upgrade this.
> 
> otherwise looks yummy.


Lol I smoked the potatoes and you can use real bacon. Honestly I made this super healthy for the wife it just happened to actually taste good as well. Id have preferred real bacon and sour cream personally.


----------



## hooligan8403

ok dutch the full recipe made about 3 1/2 lbs of potatoe salad. That should help you get an idea.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I missed this...This recipe sounds really great! Nice use of Yogurt to lighten the fat calories. Thanks for Sharing!...JJ


----------



## hooligan8403

It acually tasted really good. I was happy with it. Really the only fat comes from the crumbled bacon and the cheese. Of course Id say add real bacon and at least low fat sour cream but Im cooking for a mad woman when it comes to calorie counting.


----------

